# what's a good everyday collar for a plushy GSD?



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

I've got a 1" soft web collar on my 8 month old boy. He's got a plushy coat and his coat hides the collar, which I dont care if it does, I can still find it! but since the only trace of collar was his tag hanging, I got bombarded by show dog people telling me the collar is so wrong I thought I was going to get whipped 20 lashes or something. Well actually they also said 1" is too thin and if he pulls he can hurt his throat...though as he's in training to learn not to pull, we use a prong. So the collar is basically an ID holder.

It was a dizzying conversation. One person would mention one and another would shoot it down. So they mentioned: rolled leather, 2" or 3" nylon, wide choke chain, fur saver and whatever a German collar is (sounded like a martingale).

What type of collar do you have on your dogs?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Leather rolled collar.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I second the rolled leather collar 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a flat buckle leather collar


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We also use rolled leather collars.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't use any collar on Kyleigh at all unless we are going somewhere. Then I only use a martingale.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My Libby has worn a leather rolled since I discovered them. She's a collie, with long fur and an undercoat.










I don't like flat collars as they mash the fur. In this pic she has a Dublin Dog Collar on, but it's very loose so it doesn't mash her fur. I'd never use it like that on a dog I actually had to seriously walk. 

http://www.dublindog.com/


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Rolled leather!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rolled leather, as thin as you can find, to hang tags from and to wear all the time. When you go for walks, training, etc. use a martingale, fur saver, or prong. My favorite rolled leather collar is made by these folks. It's buttery soft, yet strong and durable, and comes in beautiful colors.

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay thanks for that link to the collars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Rolled leather


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are talking about soft web collar like this, they are made not to wear down the fur(originally were made for show dogs): 
White Pine Outfitters - Soft Web Collars


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

2" or 3" would be horrible on a coatie  that would ruin his fur for sure.

mine are currently wearing 1" biothane collars because they go swimming almost every day in summer and the leather ones get stinky and it's not good for them to get wet all the time  
Usually I use a 1" flat leather collar but I've been looking for somewhere with really good quality rolled collars


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The rolled leather slides down into their coat so you don't even see it unless they have tags on. It's not intrusive at all to the coat.

Our current GSD has a wide nylon army style currently, but I'd not do that if he had coat. His coat is very dry and tight so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link for a nice rolled leather. Sounds like rolled leather it is!

Chicagocanine: yes that's where I got his 1" collar from, and we have the leash to go with it, although their 1" rolled nylon isn't as soft as their thinner one so maybe that's where I went wrong. It's not supposed to damage the coat much, but he does have breakage.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

Mooch said:


> 2" or 3" would be horrible on a coatie  that would ruin his fur for sure.


Thanks, that makes sense. To me too. I'll keep his rolled "soft web" nylon one for when we go to the beach and such and I'm going for the rolled leather.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Phoebes said:


> Thanks for the link for a nice rolled leather. Sounds like rolled leather it is!
> 
> Chicagocanine: yes that's where I got his 1" collar from, and we have the leash to go with it, although their 1" rolled nylon isn't as soft as their thinner one so maybe that's where I went wrong. It's not supposed to damage the coat much, but he does have breakage.


I just got my pup a rolled leather(even though he'll outgrow it in a month lol), it looks very handsome on him... well when I can see it through his LC that is.  I was just getting him cheapy collars since he's a growing pup but those nylon ones just get so dirty looking, I will never go back!


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> My Libby has worn a leather rolled since I discovered them. She's a collie, with long fur and an undercoat.
> 
> Dog Collars & Pet Accessories | Dublin Dog | Home page



Libby is so cute!


----------

